# Lowered my car and extra 1/2"



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

I just finished lowering my car another 1/2" by moving the tabs on my AGX struts. The car rides better now having a 1/2" more travle in the front & I got rid of the that gap in the front too. Now the car sits on the front tire just like the rear. Just thought I would spread the word.

Tim


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

Which tabs did you move? Where'd you move them to (up,down,L to R)?


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

The lower mounts I raised them 1/2"


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm a little confused.....any chances of you taking pics?


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

i want to see as well


----------



## By Nature (Apr 30, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *The lower mounts I raised them 1/2" *


yea, sounds interesting.. did you reweld them higher or something?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

yes he rewelded them higher. his post on the sr20 board said so


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

ohh...in that case, guess I wont be doing it.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Wow I understand what he means now..

I wonder if there are any kinda side effects to this..

I would take it tomorrow to have them shortened


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

You dont need to do that Bobby....I do.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah but the extra travel would be sweet


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

I will get the pictures ASAP!


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

i know exactly what hes talkin about... my boy with a P11 recently did it. he got the idea off a friend in g20.net. it made the car just a tad lower and of course gave it more travel.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I am going to have to buy 17's after this is done to my car


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

I have pictures loading right now!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

I can have my local muffler shop do this?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *I have pictures loading right now!! *


Where?


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

andre said:


> *Where?  *



yeah


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

here's the picture of the car off the lift. Remember on 18's!!

http://floridasr20s.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=143


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

wish serban woulda posted the pic of the actual strut. i might have to do this my own self instead of buying the motivational struts like i planned.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

he has the picture I'm just waiting for him to load it


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I cant really make out much from those pics...are those before and after pics? The second one is kinda dark.


----------



## Sleeper180sx (May 31, 2003)

*nice*

dude you are making me want a sentra now


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

Actually, your making me want to keep my b14 now.....

-verno


----------



## Fast91SER (Jul 2, 2002)

Overlooked said:


> *he has the picture I'm just waiting for him to load it *


I'm still waiting for the picture of the strut!


----------



## verno-dub (Sep 13, 2002)

same here


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

about how much would this cost to do at a muffler shop? also, would the welds be weaker after this? I wouldnt want my strut to break right thru the mount and hit the ground. If there arent too many negitive side effects im definatly going to do it. thanx.


----------



## Overlooked (Jul 10, 2002)

If you weld it correctly you will have no problems


----------

